#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  LINK DEDICADO para ISP a partir de R$ 1,90 - Belo Horizonte

## marcelohoffman

LINK DEDICADO para ISP a partir de R$ 1,90


- Somente grande Belo Horizonte

- Atenção esse valor são de repasse* de contratos firmados com as Operadoras Century, Kater, VIVO, Algar

- Contratos a partir de 1GIGA

- Entre em contato para verificar cobertura

Chama no whats *31 97146-7302*

_*Repasse = ISPs que estão repassando seus contratos por um valor menor_

----------

